
Study shows female brain responds to porn the same as male brain - QuickToBan
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-07-female-brain-porn-male.html
======
QuickToBan
Study:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/09/1904975116](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/09/1904975116)

------
anewguy9000
with a boner?

